# cujo and kat



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

since i haven't been on the forum for a few years, i thought i'd post some updated pics. my little black girl i got from another member on the forum who was unable to care for her, and cujo came from a humane society. they're both somewhere between 4 and 5 now, and i couldn't be happier with my babies.

cujo:









kat (whom i usually call little girl):









and the two on their favorite perch:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! What stunning kitties! Just beautiful! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitties!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Stunning.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart :heart Absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

thanks for the compliments, their heads are getting bigger as i type!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Their heads should get bigger! Wow, they're gorgeous.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

They're beautiful cats! They look so much alike too, despite the different coats... their eyes are eerily similar. I love big, beautiful almond-shaped eyes like theirs


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

MINE! I wish.  Beautiful.....


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

:luv beautiful kittys


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi Faile!

I remember you and Cujo. You had lots of great pics of him, some where he was in a drawer, some wearing a black knit cap, etc. That guy always makes me smile. I am a huge Cujo fan! One of my guys Coco has similar white facial markings to Cujo. My other one, Wittle, shares his beautiful orange coloring. It's nice to see updates of him (them).

Please post some more, anytime you feel like it.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

hi! wow, you do remember cujo! that's awesome. i remember you too. how's it going?


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Lately, I have been ridiculously busy at work. And at home too. I am actually at work early today to catch up on the stuff I have been ignoring (like the cat forum) and so I can leave early to go pick up lights that we ordered. The place is like an hour away from where we live, and they close at 5 pm today, but................I can't wait to get the light fixtures. 

Things should settle down soon I hope. I just read your other post about the "smoke" in your apartment when you aren't around. ****Biting my tongue here...****

Yeah, seriously, don't put up with that. I'm not judging your bf, but that stuff absolutely should not happen in your home. Period. I hope the bf helps pay the bills too. He really needs to find some non-smoking friends.  Maybe they could all kick the habit together???


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bryon, it's always good to see you posting again! I hope you soon get sensible hours!


----------

